# Problems with Noahs Arc on Logo,,Anyone?



## BEP (Feb 28, 2002)

Seems my season pass just decided to stop. Set for first runs and manually I verified they were the first run shows. Having Logo as one of MTV's stations it would not surprise me if the info was off. 

Anyone else with this problem, or is it just me.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I've had a couple of minor data problems. The description said it was new and then it was a rerun. I've been able to grab an upcoming airing of the 'new' episode every time this has happened though. I hope Logo gets their act together and finances a second season.


----------



## dougdmy (Jan 4, 2000)

Oddly enough, I recently had a problem with all of my LOGO season passes. I have an integrated Series 1 DirecTV TiVo. I was browsing my Season Passes and noticed that the LOGO entries were listed as "Noah's Arc (LOGO)" instead of "Noah's Arc (LOGO 263)." Somehow it lost the channel number. I just did a "View upcoming showings" and made a new season pass. All is well now.


----------



## Meli (Dec 22, 2005)

I wanted to know if anyone could send me some pics of them gorgeous bro's from Noahs Arc PLEASE ???


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Meli said:


> I wanted to know if anyone could send me some pics of them gorgeous bro's from Noahs Arc PLEASE ???


----------



## Meli (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank U So Much I Had Nevr Heard Of This Scrumptios Show And Now Im Hooked Thank You Thank You Thank You !!!


----------

